# Requirements for partner visa in Germany?



## rovingr

My partner currently has a 2-year German working visa. I'd like to get a visa as well to join her. What type of documentation is accepted by the German immigration authorities to prove one's partnership? Has anyone else gone through the process of trying to get this type of a visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges

I don't think Germany recognizes de facto partnerships. You pretty much have to be married (or have a legally recognized "civil partnership" from another EU country, perhaps).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous

As mentioned, Germany will only recognize marriage or civil partnership, not "common law" relationships.

Also, are you looking for a visa to simply live with your partner (i.e. as a trailing spouse) or to work yourself? The former should be easy enough if she has sufficient resources to support you, and you are covered by health insurance. The latter may be more problematic. as the spouse or partner of a foreigner working in Germany does not automatically have the right to work.


----------



## balaku

Bevdeforges said:


> I don't think Germany recognizes de facto partnerships. You pretty much have to be married (or have a legally recognized "civil partnership" from another EU country, perhaps).


Hi, is there an exception for the marriage requirement in the case where the country I live in does not allow me and my (different sex) partner to get married?


----------



## Bevdeforges

balaku said:


> Hi, is there an exception for the marriage requirement in the case where the country I live in does not allow me and my (different sex) partner to get married?


I don't believe so.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine*

balaku said:


> Hi, is there an exception for the marriage requirement in the case where the country I live in does not allow me and my (different sex) partner to get married?


Is it possible for you to obtain all the documents required to get married in Germany?


----------



## balaku

Hi Sunshine, I am not aware of what the exact documents are, but I guess in that case it might be easier to do it in her home country.
We're checking what other options we have, I've read that the Netherlands for example is less strict in this sense.


----------



## ALKB

balaku said:


> Hi Sunshine, I am not aware of what the exact documents are, but I guess in that case it might be easier to do it in her home country.
> We're checking what other options we have, I've read that the Netherlands for example is less strict in this sense.


The requirements/documents differ for each nationality.

In any case, getting married to a non-EEA national in Germany is a nightmare. Even Germans marrying other Germans often opt to marry outside the country to escape the bureaucracy.

Better consider her home country, Denmark or maybe something like Las Vegas?

Otherwise, if you are not set on Germany for a specific reason like an existing job offer, there might indeed be other countries that suit better.

The UK does have unmarried partner visa categories IF you can provide documented proof of living together akin to marriage for at least two years, sharing financial responsibilities and such.


----------



## balaku

Thanks ALKB!

We meet the partnership requirements for the UK (committed relationship, living together for more than 2 years, ...), problem with the UK is the financial requirement, which we don't meet yet.

We are on the path to marriage, but we don't want to rush it just because of the vista… Do you guys know which other countries (besides UK and NL) accept unmarried partners?


----------



## ALKB

balaku said:


> Thanks ALKB!
> 
> We meet the partnership requirements for the UK (committed relationship, living together for more than 2 years, ...), problem with the UK is the financial requirement, which we don't meet yet.
> 
> We are on the path to marriage, but we don't want to rush it just because of the vista… Do you guys know which other countries (besides UK and NL) accept unmarried partners?


So one of you is a UK national?


----------



## balaku

Would that make a difference to any country other than the UK itself?


----------



## ALKB

balaku said:


> Would that make a difference to any country other than the UK itself?


I am just stabbing in the dark.

If one of you is a UK national you could move to any EEA country apart from the UK under EU rules.

If both of you are non-EEA nationals you have to deal with domestic immigration law no matter where in the EEA you want to move.


----------



## balaku

Thanks ALKB! She is an EEA national, and we've lived together for 3 years, but didn't get married, so I am checking which countries would still consider me the spouse of an EEA national.

We've seen that Germany and Austria don't, and that the Netherlands (which seems a good option) would. We're just trying to know which other countries accept unmarried couples for the EEA spouse visa.


----------

